# Woman Crew Member Available NOW



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Woman Crew Member Ready to Sail. Been living aboard for over a year and I love it. Looking for a good boat and a seaworthy captain; or is it the other way around? I have done one Trans Atlantic then cruised the Azores and the west coasts of Portugal and Spain. I have had a couple of paid positions including one as first mate and hostess on a large sailboat in the Gulf and the costal bend of Texas. My skills include: cooking, varnishing, general boat chores, maintaining engines and other boat systems, doing minor repairs and troubleshooting, basic canvas work, and first aid. In other words I can fix the stove AND cook dinner on it. I am interested in learning navigation and continuing to work on my sailing skills. I’d like to be aboard a new boat soon. I will consider a paid or unpaid long-term position, i.e. no deliveries. I am looking for a competent and safety conscious captain who doesn’t have a cocktail until the hook is down or the lines are secure, who doesn’t yell or call people names, wants a sailing buddy (holding open the possibility of more), and wants crew to be aboard sooner rather than later. I’d rather to stay in warm climates, prefer cruising to passage making, circumnavigation is a possibility. I am 47 years old, retired USAF, and hope never to work or live on land again. I enjoy SCUBA, most kinds of music, reading, and meeting all the nice folks that are out there. Please email me at [email protected] for a copy of my current resume. PLEASE use that address for a quicker reply, I don''t check this very often! See my personal page for a photo and overview of skills.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi, Provisioning for Great Barrier Reef, S&S 54, solo at present, if you are interested contact me on email [email protected] departure mid late Jan for 3 months. Share expenses, rather nice area actually, cyclone season finishes Feb. regards James.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m heading back to Abaco in late April (2k1) if you are interested in hanging around that area. 
Mike


----------



## bradyawl (Jul 14, 2014)

Sea2sea; 
That's Impressive! I'm thinking of just getting a boat now, any boat, to team up with you. Could learn alot from you I bet. If you are around the Chesapeake area, would love to meet up and go sailing one day, as I'm looking for some more time on the water before I can purchase my first boat. 
Sounds like you will get some great offers to make what you want happen. Good for you. 
bradyawl


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I hate to burst the bubble but @Sea2See's last activity here was 2002... 15 years ago...


----------



## bradyawl (Jul 14, 2014)

there you go. just like that - theyr'e gone!!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Brady, I have a boat for sale, not far from where you live - and it's a chick magnet/cruiser. 

All the best,

Gary


----------



## bradyawl (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey Gary,
Well, let's start off with basics, then move on to eye candy I guess! Is she listed somewhere to see online? 
thanks
Brad


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Yep, here ya go. 1973 Morgan Out Island 33 sailboat for sale in Maryland






Gary


----------



## bradyawl (Jul 14, 2014)

Gary,
sorry - I am looking for a Tartan 37C. I remember looking at Charlie Morgan's designs when I was in high school, and lusting after the Out Islands with the rear stateroom.. was so cool. Nice boat, hope you sell her soon! 
Brad


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

That's a waterBnB boat...Bahamas and Bikinis.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The boat has been to the Bahamas and Florida Keys, it's a great live-aboard, which I did for 6 months down in Marathon Key, Florida and loved every minute of it. Always had lots of babes in bikinis visiting, especially when I was playing music at the marina tiki hut on Friday nights. The greatest thing about the Morgan Out Island series is the interior space is greater than most boats that are 6 to 8 feet longer. Charlie Morgan built a great boat for cruising - and while some folks claim it's slow, that's a relative term when it comes to sailboats. My fastest speed under sail was 10.2 MPH on a broad reach in Chesapeake Bay with a 25 MPH wind. I was passing everything on the bay that day. My fondest wish is that my son would take it when I passed away, but he's more into the power and speed thing. 

I have a relatively young couple very interested in the boat presently, and I think if they can dig up the money, they will be purchasing it before winter sets in. I took them out for a sail last Saturday, and of course, there was no wind greater than 5 MPH, so it was a slow day, but they absolutely fell in love with the boat and its amenities.

All the best,

Gary


----------

